# Budget 2012



## angusstuart (Mar 23, 2012)

Finances have never really been my strong suite, but I keep hearing that this years budget will have negative affects on everyone, no chance anybody could let me know why in extremely laymans terms? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 13, 2022)

They want your money.   

They take your money.

Maybe 12/12 this year,  they simply take all the money.    

It's not a question of if they will.   

Just when they will.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

Are you talking your own budget or the Federal budget?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

What was happening in * March  2012*?

The  OP should visit  2022 ...


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

The OP date makes no sense, how could that date show up?


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

Profile shows joining in 2012 and 10 posts that seem legit at that time.  Even if he came back should it show todays date with a new post?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2022)

Blessed said:


> The OP date makes no sense, how could that date show up?


It's an old thread that JJ resurrected for some reason.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

Delete


----------



## bingo (Jun 13, 2022)

these old threads get something  going...for real


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

Maybe JJ can tell us in detail why he is bumping this? Surely, he has some important news he wants to share with us.  Why did he not just start his own thread?  Could it be he did not want us to know that he is doing this for his own benefit?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Does this get the prize for being the oldest thread ever to be bumped up...? ..and anyone searching for and bumping up a 10 year old thread instead of starting a new one..needs to start learning how to make a new thread..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 14, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Delete


JustJeff is a relatively new member (joined a little over a month ago). I'm thinking there could be a few reasons he responded (but wondering how he came upon such an old post in the first place ) Navigating SF can be confusing at times; he may not have realized it's an old post (thinking the title was a typo ...and the OP meant to type 2022 instead of 2012). Or he may have thought it a subject worthy of revisiting despite its age. I've been on SF for a few years and sometimes I'll inadvertently resurrect an old post.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> JustJeff is a relatively new member (joined a little over a month ago). I'm thinking there could be a few reasons he responded (but wondering how he came upon such an old post in the first place ) Navigating SF can be confusing, he may not have realized it's an old post (thinking the title was a typo ...2012 instead of 2022). Or he may have thought it a subject worthy of revisiting despite its age. I've been on SF for a few years and sometimes I'll inadvertently resurrect an old post.


Yes, I was responding to old posts quite a bit for a while too. Very often I click and notice I'm in a year far back in time on this forum. Whatever I was clicking to end up at old dates was very easy to find, as I wasn't using a search. Now that I'm aware to watch the dates, I still don't always notice every time.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

angusstuart said:


> Finances have never really been my strong suite, but I keep hearing that this years budget will have negative affects on everyone, no chance anybody could let me know why in extremely laymans terms? It would be much appreciated!


Did anyone see the financial numbers , money to phramakeia, the last three years due to the manufactured planned-emic ?    Many trillions of dollars .....   

Tax payers,   take a number.


----------

